# A Very Bunny Existence



## mdith4him (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I've started a blog for my bunnies at A Very Bunny Existence. Hop on over and check it out! I just posted a Junie update, which also includes pictures and descriptions on some new toys I made for the buns (recent update + toys).

Hope you like it!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

Tried but page won't load. 

I have your site already bookmarked so I'll have to go check out your update. 

Site really looks good.

K


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I fixed it. It was adding the period at the end of my sentence to the end of the URL address!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep all fixed. Really like the new toys you made. Will have to try them with the Z-Tribe. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 8, 2012)

Cute toy ideas! Agnes is a fan of toilet paper rolls so I'm sure she would like these.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 12, 2012)

Several updates since over the past 4 days. I've posted lots of pictures of all three buns


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 12, 2012)

Where do you get the willow sticks for the toys?


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 12, 2012)

We buy them at PetSmart. I can't find them listed on their website, but you can also get them here: http://www.critter-cages.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=942


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 14, 2012)

Tonight's update: dinner time shenanigans.

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/14/dinner-time/


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 16, 2012)

A tunnel provides excellent bunny entertainment:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/the-tunnel/


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you'll want to see the video I posted today. Bunny feeding time!!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/every-morning/


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 20, 2012)

Al Green + Bunny Love!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/20/a-few-notes/

Also, new bunny has a name.


----------



## ukcarolm (Jul 21, 2012)

Love your Bunnies and their blog and I'm sure Crispin will love his name.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks!

New post:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/sleeping-up-high/

Nibbles is in an unusual sleeping position.


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 24, 2012)

Lots of pictures of the most recent bunny playtime!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/evening-playtime/


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 25, 2012)

Grooming Nibbles:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/25/grooming-nibbles/


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 29, 2012)

Crispin would like your pets, please:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/snuggle-buns/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 1, 2012)

A bunny on my lap makes me happy 

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/01/buns-on-laps/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 3, 2012)

New post with a Crispin video!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/03/a-stubborn-bunny/


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 4, 2012)

Love your new photos and video!


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks  It's fun putting together the videos!


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 6, 2012)

A trip to the torturarium...or, the vet.

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/a-trip-to-the-torturarium/


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 6, 2012)

Aww glad they're all ok and healthy. They hate going to the vets don't they! lol


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 12, 2012)

A sad weekend for the bunnies...

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/another-series-of-sad-day-for-the-buns/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 13, 2012)

Our bunnies are pretty tired after the car trip yesterday. Check out Nibbles sticking out his tongue at me!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/the-day-after/


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad you had a nice time and your bunnies have settled back into their cosy home after their long trip.


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 16, 2012)

Crispin snuggled on Matt's chest last night!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/crispin-and-matt-snuggle-buddies/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 18, 2012)

Nibbles almost escapes. *sigh*

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/a-bunny-nearly-escapes-and-several-cute-pictures/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 18, 2012)

Later that same day...

Happy Birthday, Nibbles!
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/happy-birthday-nibbles/


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the cottage, great idea and Nibbles looks like he loves it to!


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 21, 2012)

Pictures and videos from the last couple days!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/21/pictures-and-videos-for-your-entertainment/


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 24, 2012)

Pictures and videos (two!) from Crispin and Junie exploring a new play box 
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/a-new-box-weird-poses/


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely pics, they loved their new box!


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 30, 2012)

Junie eats a grape. It's cute.
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/30/a-grape-treat/


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 1, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/a-surprise-vet-visit/

A sick Crispin goes to the vet.


----------



## ukcarolm (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww poor Crispin, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 3, 2012)

Update on Crispin and a ton of videos and pictures!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/a-smorgasbord-of-pictures-and-videos/


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 10, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/nibbles-and-the-terrible-horrible-no-good-very-bad-day/

A Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day for Nibbles. My favorite entry yet, perhaps?


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 12, 2012)

A multi-day vet stay for Crispin 

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/more-vet-visits-for-crispin/


----------



## ukcarolm (Sep 13, 2012)

Awww hope Crispin is feeling a lot better now and will be home soon.


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 15, 2012)

Crispin is doing much better 

I posted a video of Nibbles thumping after his unpleasant tub date with me:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/nibbles-thumps-his-disapproval/


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 15, 2012)

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading your blog and looking at your great photos...


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 15, 2012)

Glad to hear that Crispin is doing better!!


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Katherine and Lisa  I'm having fun with blogging our bunny life!

Quick video of a twitching, sleeping Crispin:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/15/dreaming/


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 25, 2012)

Yikes! It's been awhile! I have a new update with a video of Nibbles binkying all over the place. I think there's another previous post I didn't copy here, though.

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/an-outing-for-nibbles/


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 27, 2012)

Another series of pictures with Nibbles out in the living room. Plus a video of him running around at high speeds!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/27/nibbles-out-and-about-part-2/


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 28, 2012)

I titled this post "Just a Quiet Friday Evening" before I typed up the post. After typing it, I realized I probably should have changed the title...

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/09/28/just-a-quiet-friday-evening/


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 6, 2012)

Several new posts lately, but the most recent one is here:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/06/the-new-shelf/

We added a new shelf to Junie and Crispin's pen to prevent falls!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

The picture of them snuggling on the new shelf is so cute!


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 12, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/treats/

A new video answers the question, "What do rabbits do when they know treats are coming?"


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 13, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/13/human-jungle-gym/

A new video, in which I become a human jungle gym.


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 14, 2012)

I've got ANOTHER new post this weekend! The bunnies got a new tunnel:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/a-new-tunnel/

P.S.
If you haven't actually gone to my blog lately, start on the homepage: http://verybunny.wordpress.com


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 16, 2012)

Several new posts, but most recently...

Junie and Crispin explore the apartment:

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/16/an-outing-for-junie-and-crispin/


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been updating a ton this week!! Check out the last several posts:

All the great deals I got from wag.com:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/a-great-deal/

Hay Cubes + The Buns:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/18/the-hay-cubes/

Baked Bunny Treats:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/20/baking-treats/

Our weekend:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/21/a-weekend-with-the-bunnies/



Whew!! Tell me what you think!! :weee: :thanks:


----------



## mdith4him (Oct 30, 2012)

Several new updates recently, but this one is the best. We've had Nibbles a whole year as of today! Warning: Picture heavy blog post!!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/a-year-with-nibbles/


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 4, 2012)

Diggy Box experiment? Fail. For me. I guess the buns were happy...

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/diggy-box/


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 10, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/10/bunny-miscellany/

Several items of note with the bunnies.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 11, 2012)

A box kingdom adventure for Junie and Crispin!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/box-kingdom/


----------



## ukcarolm (Nov 14, 2012)

They love their new box kingdom, thanks for showing us how they got on.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad you liked it!

New post: http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/15/follow-the-bunnies/.

I finally figure out how to get a follow button on the blog...


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 18, 2012)

It's Crispin and Junie's birthday tomorrow!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/happy-birthday-crispin-and-junie/


----------



## ukcarolm (Nov 18, 2012)

They love their birthday present, they both look really happy going round it. Happy birthday to you both!


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 23, 2012)

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/quite-a-bit-of-bunny-goings-on/

I finally got a flop on film!! Very excited


----------

